# How did it go from that to this?!



## Minnime (Jan 31, 2019)

Is there a way this can be deleted and I can repost later. My eyes are terrible and I cannot type this out the way I need to type it at the moment. my apologies! Will post later on if that’s alright


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Just take your time and repost when you feel able.


----------

